# 1987 nissan pick up questions



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

How would I determine the model of tranny I got in my 1987 nissan pickup it has a z24 engin in it .Also how could I determine what rear end is in it a any info would help out thanx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Manual or auto trans? 2WD or 4WD? Standard or King Cab? Trim level (ie XE, SE, etc.)? A little information goes a long way!


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

It is a manual transmission standard cab short bed


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Transmission, MT: *FS5W71C*

The front axle is likely an R180. 

For the rear, it's likely a C200 with a 4.375:1 ratio. To check to see if it's LSD, jack up the rear wheels and turn one of the wheels. If the opposite wheel turns in the same direction, it's a LSD rear. If it turns in the opposite direction, it's an open carrier.


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

How many splines is the rear my rear end is an open carriertocould I get lockers for ther end of my truck


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should be a 29 spline. In 2003, the C200 went to 31 splines. ARB makes and air locker for the C200, but it isn't cheap. The locker, itself, is around $1000 and that doesn't include the air compressor, etc.


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Have u heard anything bad bout welding these rear ends


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

So what solid front axle would b best to put in the front of my nissan pickup


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

look at your axle code on the door jamb.

What axles do I have? - Topic


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im building it to a wheeler I just need to know what axles would b the best for the front


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

So what year jeep wagneer has the drivers side diff on it


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

80s, but stay away from the vacuum assist ones.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

slider1188 said:


> Have u heard anything bad bout welding these rear ends


Welding the spider gears was an old trick used to eliminate any differential action making it a solid axle. However it caused axle breakage all too often.


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Where could I purchase some after market spring buckets the upper ones


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

IM putting front coil springs in it northern leaf springs so where could you purchase the upper after market spring buckets


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there any rear leaf springs that i could just put on my truck without cutting mounts off other than stock leaf springs


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you considered having a set of rear springs made to suit your application by a spring shop?


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

Never thought of that who online does that kinda stuff


----------



## slider1188 (Jun 16, 2011)

What do most of u guys do about the rear ends in these pickups as far as buying gear and a locker what rear end of these nissans could u buy a detroit locker for also


----------



## wjkrostek (Mar 9, 2015)

slider1188 said:


> How would I determine the model of tranny I got in my 1987 nissan pickup it has a z24 engin in it .Also how could I determine what rear end is in it a any info would help out thanx


I have an 1987 i just bought and i'm still trying to find out some info. I see this is an old post but it may be useful to other that read the post. if you open your hood and looking on the left far back finder wall you will see a plate that has your vin and the other info you where looking for. bottom line tells you the trany and rear differential. keep searching on these forums and you can find the break it down from there. if you ever figure out how to read the model codes line under the vin. please let me know Good luck 

bill


----------



## NissanCarFreak (May 4, 2015)

stumbled upon this thread and found it helpful too.

Thanks for the extra tip @wjkrostek


----------

